# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Icon >  0937 300 081 dịch vụ đăng tin quảng cáo thuê

## Tan73750

*Dịch vụ đăng tin quảng cáo hiệu quả Mr. Trí 0937 300 081*
*Bán hàng Online* đang trở thành phương pháp tiếp thị sản phẩm một cách phổ biến và hiệu quả. *Cá nhân* bạn đang có những sản phẩm mong muốn bán ra thị trường. Nhưng bạn có quá nhiều việc phải làm! *bạn không có nhiều thời gian* dành cho việc *đăng tin lên những trang mua bán rao vặt*. *Vì vậy hiệu quả bán hàng không đạt doanh số đề ra* . *Tại sao* bạn không nghĩ đến một giải pháp khác mà sản phẩm của bạn vẫn được tiếp thị một cách rộng rãi trên mạng. *Hãy gọi* đến  *dịch vụ đăng tin mua bán* của chúng tôi, *dịch vụ đăng tin chuyên nghiệp* của chúng tôi sẽ làm phần việc đó để đưa sản phẩm của bạn có trên *TOP Google*.


*GÓI 1*
- Chi phí : *800.000 VND / 01 tháng* 
- Biên soạn nội dung tin đăng. 
- 300 tin mỗi ngày. 
- Báo cáo thống kê hàng ngày. 

*GÓI 2*
- Chi phí : *1.300.000 VND / 01 tháng* 
- Biên soạn nội dung tin đăng 
- 500 cho tin mỗi ngày. 
- Báo cáo thống kê hàng ngày.

*GÓI 3*
- Chi phí : *1.900.000 VND / 01 tháng* 
- Biên soạn nội dung tin đăng 
- 800 cho tin mỗi ngày. 
- Báo cáo thống kê hàng ngày.

*GÓI 4*
- Chi phí : *3.000.000 VND / 01 tháng* 
- Biên soạn nội dung tin đăng. 
- 1300 tin mỗi ngày. 
- Báo cáo thống kê hàng ngày.

*GÓI 5*
- Chi phí : *4.500.000 VND / 01 tháng*
- Biên soạn nội dung tin đăng. 
- 2,000 tin mỗi ngày. 
- Báo cáo thống kê hàng ngày.

*GÓI 6*
- Chi phí : *6.500.000 VND / 01 tháng* 
- Biên soạn nội dung tin đăng 
- 3,000 tin mỗi ngày. 
- Báo cáo thống kê hàng ngày. 

*Quý khách hàng có nhu cầu vui lòng liên hệ:* 

*Mr.Trí: 0937 300 081* 

*+ Hợp đồng 03 tháng giảm 5%* 
*+ Hợp đồng 06 tháng giảm 10%* 
*+ Hợp đồng 12 tháng giảm 15%* 


*+ Với mọi gói chúng tôi đều thực hiện đầy đủ mọi chức năng cho quý khách hàng:* Báo cáo đầy đủ nội dung tin cho khách hàng, thay đổi nội dung và chọn website theo yêu cầu của khách hàng. 
*+ Phù hợp với* Cá Nhân, Doanh Nghiệp lớn nhỏ bán sản phẩm hoặc quảng bá thương hiệu lâu dài trên Internet.

----------

